# Android app that shows random downloaded images on the lockscreen only?



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

My friend has a Huawei phone and every time she turns it on there's a swishy new lockscreen image. I want this!

What I don't want is my phone's wallpaper changed - I just want a new image every time I unlock my phone. Every app I've tried so far either changes both or just the wallpaper - is there any good ones (with high quakity images) that will only change the lockscreen?

Thanking you muchly, oh lovely people of urban.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

*hopeful nudge!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2019)

Settings>Display>Wallpaper>Lock screen wallpaper>Use other wallpapers>More>Gallery>MagazineUnlock

Also there is a "Random change" option on the Wallpapers screen (under settings)


hope it helps , cant say its my work though


_
_


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Settings>Display>Wallpaper>Lock screen wallpaper>Use other wallpapers>More>Gallery>MagazineUnlock
> 
> Also there is a "Random change" option on the Wallpapers screen (under settings)
> 
> ...


I can only find options to view my own photos rather than ones from the web. The Microsoft launcher can do this but I'd rather use Nova.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 13, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Settings>Display>Wallpaper>Lock screen wallpaper>Use other wallpapers>More>Gallery>MagazineUnlock
> 
> Also there is a "Random change" option on the Wallpapers screen (under settings)
> 
> ...



The Magazine unlock thing is Huawei exclusive I believe, unless there's some sort of APK knocking about for it, best place to ask is probably xda-developers.


----------

